# Need for Speed: Undercover Coming



## Third Eye (Jun 19, 2008)

*EA's seminal racing franchise gets yet another new name, and likely a change in focus.*
 

*June 18, 2008* - To no one's surprise, EA is set to release the next installment in the Need for Speed franchise later this year in the form of Need for Speed: Undercover. In an interview with gamesindustry.biz, Electronic Arts CEO John Riccitiello said that the title is in development from one of EA Vancouver's two NFS teams. He also hinted that its inspiration comes from movies like The Transporter, though we'll have to wait and see what he means by that.

 The single previous Need for Speed team was split into two last year to allow each of the two teams more time to create yearly updates for the franchise. Rather than giving one team only 12 months to create the next installment, each team would now have a full two years, with the teams trading release years, obviously. Being that the team was only split last year, the Undercover team will only have a little over 16 months to create the title, but the extra breathing room must certainly welcome in any case.

 In the interview, Riccitiello also discussed his disappointment with last year's Need for Speed ProStreet, and said that the reason for splitting the team into to two was to help insure that future titles would actually be a worthy experience.

 No consoles were specified for Undercover, but given the franchise's history, we'd expect to see it hit every major system.

Source

*Release Date - Late 2008 (i.e Nov.)*


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 19, 2008)

freakin awesome newz man !!!!! My only wish is that may it not suck as hard like ProStreet, the worst racing game I ever played. Meanwhile GRID is rocking....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2008)

huh. I lost hope on NFS series after Carbon and Prostreet. I really really need police chases like the one's in NFS:MW.

The only thing that can keep NFS alive is "Hot pursuit"


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 19, 2008)

The further they go the suckier it gets. NFS is doomed . want to play a good game , play grid.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 19, 2008)

if they manage to bring the same essence as MW , this wud be awesome..  n since they say its inspired by The Transporter,i think they're gonna pull off a gr8 game....maybe we get to be an undercover cop who is among the street racers...something like Fast n the furious??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks third eye

damage like grid wud be awesome, imagine driving in traffic wit damge like tat.



> Expounding on how modeling a game after a low-rent film could ever be considered a good idea, Riccitiello said, "We resurrected the game when we brought out Most Wanted and then Undergound--the sort of chase and be chased, and the whole underground ethos of street racing at 3:00 in the morning...Now we're coming back with a strong narrative hook, and I feel really good about the title."


*www.gamespot.com/news/6192711.html

in gta4, we can call for back-up in vigilante mission, how cool wud it be, if we chase a noob & call for road blocks... (nfs hp2 like)


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

after the disappointment that Pro Street was, and after playing some awesome games like  Grid, i no longer look fwd to it


----------



## karmanya (Jun 19, 2008)

Honestly I feel that Mw when it came out was slightly original. EA tried to copy it in carbon which bombed cuz it was a really bad imitation. Then they tried the opposite end of the spectrum with pro street which REALLy bombed. I think they need to come up with a new concept, and pack in a gameplay worthy of that concept.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats great news! I hope this one would be a lot better than NFS PS.
Something like NFS MW and graphics thats there in Grid and a good story would be awesome.


----------



## moshel (Jun 19, 2008)

after how much NFSS sucked, im not even excited abt hearing this news + also im hooked to GriD..

although i will bring the NFS game hoping it will be better than NFSS...anyway until then i wud have completed grid.

the best thing abt nfs series is cop chases...no other game in the world ever has better car chases.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 19, 2008)

We don't even know if the cop chases will be there.. If its there, it should be better than the previous ones..


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 19, 2008)

Release Date ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope to see Cross again, he was teh bad a$$.

And Josie will u be there too?  Is it too much to ask for ?


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 20, 2008)

loved Josie back in mw man...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ totally


----------



## utsav (Jun 20, 2008)

RexRazr said:


> loved Josie back in mw man...






first am gonna take your ride n then ur girl


----------



## karmanya (Jun 20, 2008)

i actually preferred the carbon chick to josie.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 20, 2008)

no way man.... Josie was smoking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!    I spent days looking at her pics on the net after playing that game


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 20, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> no way man.... Josie was smoking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!    I spent days looking at her pics on the net after playing that game



Amen to that...


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> no way man.... Josie was smoking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!    I spent days looking at her pics on the net after playing that game


lol and i knew her since ages 

she is the girl next door kinda cute


----------



## prem4u (Jun 20, 2008)

What about *Mia*...?

no buddy like her....???


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ZOMG teh noob should know it

*Mia = Josie Maran*

You played the whole game and never knew who the chick was ?? lol u


----------



## bikdel (Jun 20, 2008)

Till it comes out, we have many great titles to play... After reading reviews, i didnt dare touch any NFS after MW. Havent checked out grid. Till now nobody hates it... Good thing to look for before opening your purse..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 20, 2008)

It should have a great ending like NFS : MW...
The Cross yells "EVERYONE",  that's awesome...
Looking forward to this.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2008)

bikdel said:


> Till it comes out, we have many great titles to play... After reading reviews, i didnt dare touch any NFS after MW. Havent checked out grid. Till now nobody hates it... Good thing to look for before opening your purse..



if you have xbox gamepad or other branded one (logitech "rumblepad"...), then buy the game.
in that way its best experienced.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 28, 2008)

any screenshots guys....

 god i love the noise of police siren.... !!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool... Dis one betta be gud or it'll be hattrick of games tat sucked in NFS series...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2008)

*Thnx Third Eye* For The Awesome News ... Just Praying that this one ain't bad like the PS and Carbon ! And Of Course , want Josie Maran Back ! 

But , Nov. 2009 is a real put-off !


----------



## anispace (Jul 2, 2008)

Its coming in Nov 2008. NFS series games are released every year since HP2 i think.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 2, 2008)

^Oops my bad. I checked the wikipedia and it says 'Late 2008'
I didn't know that they are working on it since mid-summer 2007. I wonder why they haven't given any screenshots or videos yet.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 2, 2008)

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh........ they're keeping us in suspense 

maybe they'll come out with naked chiks running around cars n all   lol!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> maybe they'll come out with naked chiks running around cars n all   lol!!!!!


you should search for better alternative


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2008)

> As we already reported, the new NFS will carry the name Need for Speed: Undercover. Our affiliate  NFSGame.net received a flyer of the upcoming E3 expo, with some rumours of NFS Undercover. Although the picture looks quite official, the information can be doubted, since it sounds more like a mixup of Burnout and GTA than Need for Speed:
> 
> - 13 car brands and 3 motor brands
> - new prize system of getting cars (non-buy)
> ...


*www.nfsplanet.com/index2.php?lang=eng#4512

*img374.imageshack.us/img374/9272/nkiasdie1dg3.th.jpg

noob editing


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 3, 2008)

^Lol


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 3, 2008)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> available on Xbox360, PS3, PS2, Wii, PSP and DS


wtf..  no PC ?? its FU***n fake!!


----------



## remrow (Jul 3, 2008)

NFS- Undercover, looks interesting.. Let it not be like the pro street.


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 4, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> wtf..  no PC ?? its FU***n fake!!



Just wait and watch it will release for PC and thats sure.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jul 4, 2008)

no doubt bout it....nfs without PC support is like...ughhh.... Digit without tech support ???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2008)

you guys. 
cant you see the pic is fake.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 4, 2008)

dats wat i said..  No PC version.. so its FAKE!!


----------



## lywyre (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes to Wii and No to PC?  What a n00b !? What a fake !?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 4, 2008)

i wish they bring in a good story line .. or say a stroing one.. so that they can sequel into next version.. without caring about wht to do next...

just like metal gear solid...

a strong story line will keep any one playing whether its good at graphics or anyother specialtiy it got...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 17, 2008)

*NFS Undercover for iPhone!*



> There wasn't much news about the latest NFS title: Need for Speed Undercover, but at the EA press converence at the E3 in Los Angeles the game silently slipped in. The game hasn't been announced as you might expected, because NFS Undercover still can't be found in EA's E3 line-up. During EA's presentation of new games for the iPhone they noted the 3D-capabilities and announced among others Need for Speed Undercover for this innovative gaming platform "iPhone"!
> 
> *www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/news/iphone.jpg
> 
> ...


*www.nfsplanet.com/en/news/4520/


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

-------------------------------------
*NFS Undercover Cover Design Contest At NFSCars*


www.NFSCars.net is hosting a Need for Speed Undercover game cover design contest. Check out the official contest forum topic at NFSCars for more info.

The rules are the following:



> Feel free to use screenshots from any previous NFS title, pictures of real or imaginary cars, any fonts, original images and program you want! It's up to you, so have at it!
> 
> - The final image size is to be 500x750 pixels
> - The final image is to be .JPG format.
> ...


www.nfsunlimited.net/


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 29, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UWIO3-Udcg
possible NFS UC trailer 


The site itself is connected to EA, but whether or not it is actually related to Need for Speed Undercover, we'll soon find out.

Update: there seems to be Christina Milian in the video - a while ago it has been said that she will appear in the next NFS game.


*forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?t=16407

*www.whichroadtotake.com/


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 30, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UWIO3-Udcg
> *www.whichroadtotake.com/



is the above site opening???

and the trailer doesnt look like a Game , looks more like a very Fast and Furious Movie


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 30, 2008)

the link works & its confirmed that trailer is of nfs

find more in that interactive vdo webpage


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 30, 2008)

The trailer/teaser is cr@p.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 30, 2008)

^ It ain't that bad .... well my MW hopes are back on with Undercover ! 

Goin by the trailer , it Seems that we'll have to uncover a mission in this installment !


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally , the most awaited moment  :::: The Girls For NFS Undercover ---

1.) Maggie Q

*www.sizzledcore.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/nfs-undercover-girl-maggie-qquigley-400x268.jpg


2.) Christina Milian

*www.sizzledcore.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/nfs-undercover-girl-christina-milian-400x252.jpg


So , wat do u think guys ? For Me , no one can take the replacement for Josie Maran aka Mia ! 


Source :: *www.sizzledcore.com/2008/08/08/need-for-speed-undercover-trailer-hot-babes/


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2008)

hmmm
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

bahh

who cares about girls, now after carbon & ps

all i want is a worthy NFS


btw, josie was hot, so was nfs mw.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^Me so wants Josie Back *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/58.png

me see guns in trailer, and same good'ol MW kinda video. Me so happy.
porsche and great street highways too.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> hmmm
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> bahh
> ...



WTH!!! will some1 put some sense into this guy!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> WTH!!! will some1 put some sense into this guy!!!!



ya.
no wonder EA concentrated more on girls than on gameplay in carbon & PS

you make make EA rich

j/k


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 14, 2008)

u can say that again!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

To hell with NFS, i wanna see the new chick . the hottest chick was the one in NFSS. She was hot.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Me so wants Josie Back *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/58.png
> 
> me see guns in trailer, and same good'ol MW kinda video. Me so happy.
> porsche and great street highways too.



Me too ...
These girls not that electrifying.
Big Letdown


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 15, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> These girls not that electrifying.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 15, 2008)

*Need for Speed Undercover Storyline*


> The first information regarding Need for Speed Undercover has been released! The key features of the story in the game are the following:
> 
> * Need for Speed Undercover is a rich, cinematic experience where players are an < [SPOLIER] > taking jobs and competing in races to prove themselves as they infiltrate and takedown an international crime syndicate.
> * Hollywood storyline
> ...




Spolier in the source link too
*forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?t=16462

Screenshots
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/2573/37229284ya7.th.jpg

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/1039/31382532lf3.th.jpg*img300.imageshack.us/img300/5518/34315756fp0.th.jpg

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/6029/88053735ys7.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^
*The player character will be an angler fish

no need for those tags, we know ho hollywood works. at least a dozen movies in a year hav such settings.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2008)

but, in NFS MW, EA didnt reveal such "spolier" detail, thats why NFS MW was a instant hit, you never knew whether you were a cop or street racer , until the end of the game


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^naah I was after my M3 and more interested in blacklist (would've been better if there were full 10 minute background video about each blacklist). No second thoughts entered my mind.

Last escape sequence, the bridge, the mighty jump at 10kmp/h was another awesome thing

But good to see MW2 in making, I really need it to be good or another series dies in my closet


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2008)

NFS Undercover: Police Lt. Keller Teaser Video

=================

*NFS Undercover Developer Interview*



> Worthplaying has posted an interview with NFS Undercover producer Scott Nielsen, here is a quote:
> 
> Quote:
> *WP: Why take Need for Speed away from its roots? A lot of people think of Need for Speed as a pure racing game, and with Undercover, you guys have really expanded it. Is there any fear that you're going to alienate the hardcore fans of the franchise?*
> ...



NFSUnlimited.net


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

Fast & The Furious, I like it. I just hope that they don't have outrageous system specs. The stupid interviewer didn't ask about the system specs.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2008)

> *WP: Let's talk about new features. What are you introducing in Undercover that we haven't seen in previous games in the Need for Speed franchise?*
> 
> Need for Speed Undercover is all about the chase, chasing, and being chased, and that really represents the essence of how we built this game out. That element or concept of the chase really comes to life in three different ways, three pillars, if you will: the Heroic driving engine, highway battles, and our undercover arc.
> 
> ...


*www.worthplaying.com/article.php?sid=54823


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^Omigawd I will do with the car !
Me so likes this game, but please don't fsck it up


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 17, 2008)

The model in NFS undercover..............

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/227/maggieq938_screen.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

^^**** **** ****  SH1T model


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ray|raven will strangle you for this !


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

lol


----------



## iMav (Aug 17, 2008)

HOT!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

The model is OK ....
But I am sure ... She will look nice in NFS ....
The legacy continues .


----------



## Edburg (Aug 17, 2008)

she was the one who did mission impossible 3 movie...i dont like her much


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

^^
Was in Die Hard 4.0 too & many others ...
But should rock in a racing game.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn she's hot. I don't why i really like chinky-looking people


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2008)

^^wtf ?
cant u see the air brushing.

There are lots of better chink gals *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png
*www.thehe8x.net/data/images/6-8-2006/6SonYeJin-2.jpg


----------



## x3060 (Aug 19, 2008)

now this seems to be one hell of a game...i really hope that they don't mess up with this...don't want one more flop to nfs series .


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

I think that gameplay should be considered first rather then gals .


----------



## R2K (Aug 19, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> The model in NFS undercover..............
> 
> *image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/227/maggieq938_screen.jpg




This girl was there in mission impossible 3
anyways she is hot for sure


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Maggieq Interview with wired.com
*blog.wired.com/games/images/2008/08/15/maggieq.jpg

SAN FRANCISCO -- Maggie Q doesn't play videogames much, but she does star in one.

The actress' filmography includes supporting roles in Mission: Impossible III and Live Free or Die Hard, but she'll add a different medium to her resume when Electronic Arts releases its racing game Need for Speed Undercover this fall. In the racing game, Q plays Chase Linh, a federal agent who guides the title's main character.

Creating the game was a challenging experience, she says, not unlike doing green-screen work for a big-budget movie. She talked with Wired.com about acting in videogames, playing a puppet master and making the jump from old-school pinball to PlayStation 3.

Wired.com: So, do you play videogames?

Maggie Q: I do now.

Wired.com: You do now.

Q: I mean, I did when I was a kid, and then I sort of had to, you know ... go to school, and work, and be responsible, and didn't have the time ...

Wired.com: Oh, I don't know. I went to school and I played videogames.

Q: Really? Well, see, you're more responsible than I am. If I played videogames I wouldn't have been responsible. Do you see what I mean? You're a better person than I am, is what I'm trying to say.

Wired.com: Well, clearly. I'm very self-motivated.

Q: I would have gotten so obsessed with it. I would have given up everything. But I come from the old-school, Atari, Pac-Man, pinball days. So I went from that to this, which is a big jump. It's blowing my mind.

Wired.com: Is there anything about Need for Speed that's exciting you?

Q: Well, first of all, I love racing games, period. They're my favorite, they've always been my favorite. Being in an arcade, and actually being in a car, and racing in a booth, that's my experience. So the whole (controller) thing, and doing that now, that's totally new to me. But these worlds that they create are so real, and so unbelievably fun, and there are so many obstacles and it's just so layered. Before it used to be, you're racing around a track, you're racing against someone, and the point is not to bump someone. And now the point is to not get caught by the cops, and to not damage your car, not to ... you know what I mean? It's incredible.

Wired.com: What's your role in the game?

Q: I play federal agent Chase Linh, and she's the puppet master in this. She's the player's guide through this whole experience. She'll give you what you need to get where you need to go, and if you listen to her, you're going to have quite an experience.

Wired.com: What was the most challenging thing about doing this game?

Q: Unlike a movie, when you're shooting something like this you're definitely taking a piece in a world and you're integrating it into another world. So because I didn't design the game, I don't know this world, and that's not my thing.... When you have a movie script, you know from A to Z where it's going. With this, we kind of had to really sit down and be very specific about where we are in the game, and what our motivation is, and what we're trying to say, and where we're trying to bring the player. It's very, very technical, so in that sense it is very difficult.

Wired.com: When you're actually in there, what was the toughest thing to get over -- you've done movies, but this is a very different kind of acting.

Q: Because I'm a federal agent, and I'm sort of the puppet master, the ringleader, she's guiding the player through all of this -- she's very solo. There are other people in the game, but she's kind of on her own and leading the charge.... I'm not interacting with the other actors, I'm not doing any of that, but I need to know where they're at in the story, what their characters are doing. So I have to do a character study on them because I'm not interacting with them. Because if I don't, I don't know what I'm doing.

Wired.com: Because you're alone in the studio, doing your lines.

Q: Exactly. And so all that story line has to be kind of processed, digested and you have to know where it's going after that. And that's very different, because in a movie, I'm meeting the other actors when we're acting, and we're actually talking about where we're going. With Chase, that plan is hers entirely. But to know the other characters' back-stories and then be able to move forward with them -- she does that on her own.

Wired.com: Did you ever say, when you were in production on this game, "Hey, wouldn't it be great if we brought the other actors in here and got all of us interacting?"

Q: But I'm the boss (in the game), which is kind of cool. It pays to be on your own. I know what you mean, it's really funny, but there are times even in movies where you have to do that. I've never been in a movie like that; I've always interacted with my co-stars, but it's one of those interesting things where you have to tie everything together in your own way.

Wired.com: It's like practice for if you're ever in a movie where you're in front of a green screen.

Q: Exactly, when you do Star Wars and that kind of stuff. But for this, the production value is so high and so incredible -- great sets, great director, great crew, great script -- I had nothing to complain about.

Wired.com: So are you going to start playing videogames now?

Q: Well, I have to. I've got my PS3 now, games, you know -- I have to wait for this one, obviously, but I can't wait. I played it (tonight) and I'm totally excited for Need for Speed.

Source : *Wired.com*

More Screenshots : 

 **www.nfsunlimited.net/media/nfsuc/screenshots/1.jpg%3C/a%3E%3C/b%3EU MUST CLICK HERE AMAZING SCREENSHOT OR ON THE THUMBNAIL BELOW
*img399.imageshack.us/img399/6136/97485144wq2.th.jpg
*www.nfsunlimited.net/media/nfsuc/screenshots/2.jpg
MUST WATCH SCREENSHOTS !!

New Trailer - *xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/14234988/need-for-speed-2008/videos/nfs_keller_081508.html*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome Screenshots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........Looks like this is going to be NFS Most Wanted on Nitro..............


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^awesome font size too !


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png


----------



## xbonez (Aug 19, 2008)

bring back Josie Maran


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

^ Maybe in the next installment of nfs .


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

I liked NFSS model *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/13.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I liked NFSS model *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/13.png


any screenshots ? i missed that game for obvious reasons


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2008)

i loved the one in NFS U2.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> i loved the one in NFS U2.


she was kelly brooke and Brooke Burke.
One of them was called Nikki and other I_dont_know
*www.sexy-celeb-photos.com/pictures/KellyBrooke2.jpg

*www.topnews.in/light/files/images/Brooke%20Burke4.jpg

OMG its so difficult to find one fully clothed images of these celebs *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/73.png


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2008)

I liked the one which comes on the before the menu, sporting orange top.. Brooke burke


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Rachel
*www.techarp.com/review/EA/NFS_Underground2/rachel.jpg

both'o'em
*www.xbox365.com/gdb/images/EEpplkyAEVICsCXEzk/Need_For_Speed_Underground_2_5.jpg

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 19, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

^^wot ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh my god *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/82large.png

Hooooooooot *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/98large.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

I like Kelly Brooke .


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

all you 13-14yr. old chirkoots, stop drooling over the girls & discuss about the game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

^lol *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77large.png


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 20, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> all you 13-14yr. old chirkoots, stop drooling over the girls & discuss about the game.



hahaha .... !


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 20, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> all you 13-14yr. old chirkoots, stop drooling over the girls & discuss about the game.



Oops.....Yes Sir, Mr.BMW.......


----------



## george101 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

The latest NFS game Need for Speed Undercover is currently in development and will be released at the end of November 2008.  Here r some screenshots from it.


*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0019_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0020_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0021_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0014_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0013_sm.jpg
*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0015_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0012_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0008_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0007_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0001_sm.jpg
*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0004_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0003_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0009_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0006_sm.jpg*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/screens/ingame/0017_sm.jpg


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

Please post Thumbnails.

I Hope that this time they have player animation,that is the driver is moving his steering wheel.

I Hope that this time they have player animation,that is the driver is moving his steering wheel.as well as a cockpit view


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

raods are better this time and why so porsche ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

Looks so real ...
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

^^isn't it same like MW ?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

it *does* look same like MW but with less traffic.... don't tell me EA has done away with traffic in an environment which looks like a big city!!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

looks like MW....I think nfs makers learned their lesson from making a bad game like ProStreet


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*



T159 said:


> ^^isn't it same like MW ?



Somewhat .(Ambiance  is like MW) 
But graphics are ... *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/15.png

Overall effect is appealing .


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

cars in NFS UC - new BMW M6, Lexus IS350, and the Lancer EVO X

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/9170/98f5e83321pl5.th.jpg
===================
*Need for Speed Undercover Exclusive Preview*


> There is a detailed preview available here but if you're too lazy to read it, here are the quick facts:
> 
> * open world with free roam
> * cops
> ...


===========================



> GC 08: 2 New Video Interviews
> 
> 
> Games Convention in Germany has started, and with it, Gametrailers posted a new video interview with Maggie Q, the actress starring in NFS Undercover, and another interview with game producer Scott Nielsen.
> ...



Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

Please post everything related to Undercover in this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90823


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

^^Cool. Now I'm excited. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5large.png


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

*img501.imageshack.us/img501/1200/mapfinal20080731final3kcq5.th.jpg
NFS UC Map
much more bigger than mw/carbon

*img501.imageshack.us/img501/1830/14fp4.th.jpg
HUD 
mini map not that good
hoping that they give option to change the HUD colour.
====================

can we expect a cock-pit camera view THIS time???


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 20, 2008)

*www.gametrailers.com/game/9796.html

cool videos..chk thm out..maggie Q is HOT 

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79large.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

Why hasn't anyone reported this thread for bandwidth warning?  :O I have edited it.

Screens look promising and Porsche is..like the best car ever  Hope it lives up to expectations.

And oh, do we get the cockpits this time?

EDIT: will shortly move it thread there!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

^kool


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *img501.imageshack.us/img501/1200/mapfinal20080731final3kcq5.th.jpg
> NFS UC Map
> much more bigger than mw/carbon
> 
> ...


 There is no rear view mirror, no dashboard camera (they did center the hood cam though), no split screen. 
Source - *www.nfsunlimited.net/article/undercover_preview


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

I was trying to find some pics of Kelly Brooke and Brook Burke and zOMG I hardly found a 'non-adult' photo .


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2008)

Game is looking promising !


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I was trying to find some pics of Kelly Brooke and Brook Burke and zOMG I hardly found a 'non-adult' photo .


wats your nerd score ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> wats your nerd score ?



lesser than you sadly


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> wats your nerd score ?


What is it ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2008)

Why? Why? Why? Why cna't they have a day+night model? What's so difficult? Their games as it is are such a resource hog, still these guys always manage to pull off a fsck up.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 21, 2008)

+1


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> she was kelly brooke and Brooke Burke.
> One of them was called Nikki and other I_dont_know
> *www.sexy-celeb-photos.com/pictures/KellyBrooke2.jpg
> 
> ...


Are these same?


----------



## anispace (Aug 21, 2008)

nope


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

well with these screen shot it is difficult to say about trafic race etc it tell only about grafix
but if its like most wanted its great 
but if it is like prostreet yakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

it must have some story line better than mostwanted and carbon and some in game movies...........!!!!!!!!then it would b nice...lets see what ea does to save their nfs series


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2008)

> www.Needforspeed.com  's appearance was also changed and supplies you with some new stuff of Need for Speed Undercover. If you can deal with the exceptional design of the site (reminds me of Google StreetView), you will find a new ingame video and a cutscene from the game. Just click on the shards and the briefcase


============================

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/8143/filevt8.th.jpg
allll right

r35 cop  car.
---
nice chopper, will we get to fly 'em too

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/3558/fileja8.th.jpg

=================
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/5929/0005cn9.th.jpg
from this official box art, will porsche carrera be the top car? like in nfs mw,bmw m3 gtr was.

=====================


> Once more we would like to draw your attention to the special offer started for the Games Convention: If you have any questions regarding Need for Speed Undercover, we can offer you the opportunity to get them answered by a producer of NFS!
> send your questions to the E-Mail address  info@nfsplanet.com and selected questions will be answered directly by a producer of NFS in the course of the Games Convention!
> You will find the replies to these questions right after the Games Convention here on NFS-Planet.



*NFS Undercover First Look*


> Most Wanted 2
> 
> When the attendees got their first look on scenes from the game, the impressions were unanimous: There is Most Wanted 2. The positioning of camera, the integration of the car into the environment and the driving experience brought back some well-known memories immediately. Pro Street's simulation-like feeling is nearly gone. With the HUD, it was almost in the same manner: Bounty meter, (extended) delicts like Cost to state or Reckless Driving, pursuit breaker on the minimap – everything is back again.
> 
> ...


read on...*www.nfsplanet.com/en/nfsuc/firstlook/


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

NFS V+NFS MW
\

I hope they do justice to this series


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

^^Yus, the game is good this time. I hope so atleast


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2008)

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/271/shard3expandedau0.th.jpg
from www.Needforspeed.com 

some unseen videos there


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^me likes hot pursuit, rolling barricades, spike strips, SUV ramming, Chopper flinging and moar


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2008)

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/9011/shard2expandedko9.th.jpg
niccccccce  


WOW, new Rhino
*img372.imageshack.us/img372/8982/screenshot001zq6.th.jpg
wud be awesome to ram AI with that, i.e., if we get to drive 'em

============
OMG
*img384.imageshack.us/img384/732/shard1expandednq3.th.jpg
awesommmmmme

hope this is this is gameplay pic & not rendered one


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2008)

^^if gameplay then we need a major gfx upgrade

these pics look edited !


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2008)

from 1st look
*Heroic Driving*


> The new driving physics is in my opinion the most striking aspect in Undercover. The goal was to create an "Action Driving" game, whose gameplay experience was somewhere between Arcade an Simulation. Basically I would see the gameplay as a return of the predecessors Most Wanted and Carbon, with a bit more simulation from ProStreet. Nevertheless the driving physics have been re-created from the scratch and the developers call it the "Heroic Driving Engine". This *includes the unbelievable control over the car and the direct reaction on steering commands.* We took again a Porsche for a test drive and everyone was enthused. You always had the feeling to have the full control over the car and the feedback of the vehicle worked wonderful. *Every bump, every steering command and every twitch with the gas pedal is visible on the display and the Porsche reacts according to the intensity of the throttle and steering with an analog gamepad very differentiated.*
> Although it is possible to accelerate the car softly without smouldering tires, the feedback of the engine is much more intense when you push the trigger to the limit. The engine howls, the body leans backwards, the car shakes and the new adjusted camera also moves slightly down, without appearing unrealistic or exaggerated in any kind. *It's possible to use brakes and steering as well with such a precision*. This enables you to make more difficult maneuvers, like U-turns, 360s or a slalom through the traffic on the highway. It seems as if the car knows before the player what's his intention. I didn't have this experience with the Need for Speed series yet - compared to Undercover the driving experience of the predecessors seems more sluggish.


================================================

*NFS Undercover - GC 2008 demo ingame video*


----------



## rahul_rks (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

The screenshots look good.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 22, 2008)

awesome...this game looks like its gonna rok !!!


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 22, 2008)

When is the release date for NFS UC?.......right now I'm saving money to buy Crysis:Warhead as it comes out on september.........( Me Buy Only Legal Games  )


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

18 November 2008


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> When is the release date for NFS UC?.......right now I'm saving money to buy Crysis:Warhead as it comes out on september.........( Me Buy Only Legal Games  )




I dont want to but cant stop myself ..... sorry ..... LOL  LOL


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I dont want to but cant stop myself ..... sorry ..... LOL  LOL



Sorry KPower Mania........My mistake........We should be a fool, when we r chatting with fools...........hereafter i won commit tat mistake..........


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Sorry KPower Mania........My mistake........We should be a fool, when we r chatting with fools...........hereafter i won commit tat mistake..........




Oh thanks a lot. Much appreciated. Trying to bash me eh? Sorry, you cant . I wont be a fool if you call me one. Carry on. I was just joking, and if you don't like humour then I can't do anything. I didn't mean any offence but you took it to a higher level. [sigh] what can we do alas. Leave it.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Oh thanks a lot. Much appreciated. Trying to bash me eh? Sorry, you cant . I wont be a fool if you call me one. Carry on. I was just joking, and if you don't like humour then I can't do anything. I didn't mean any offence but you took it to a higher level. [sigh] what can we do alas. Leave it.



K Sorry man...........its just that..........i've been insulted many times for why I buy legal software.........many people make fun of me, when, I shell out 999/- for Crysis........while they can get it at 100/- in the grey market..........all of my games & software are legal.........If ur just making a humorous argument with me........then go ahead man..........sorry for taking it like tat & being harsh.........................


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> K Sorry man...........its just that..........i've been insulted many times for why I buy legal software.........many people make fun of me, when, I shell out 999/- for Crysis........while they can get it at 100/- in the grey market..........all of my games & software are legal.........If ur just making a humorous argument with me........then go ahead man..........sorry for taking it like tat & being harsh.........................



Hey! No worries buddy. I dont take life so seriously . Enjoy!


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Hey! No worries buddy. I dont take life so seriously . Enjoy!


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

any wallpAPER RELEASED !!11


----------



## george101 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*

*NFS Undercover - Wallpapers*
*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/wallpaper/0004_sm.jpg
1024 x 768
1280 x 960
1600 x 1200

*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/wallpaper/0003_sm.jpg
1024 x 768
1280 x 960
1600 x 1200

*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/wallpaper/0002_sm.jpg
1024 x 768
1280 x 960
1600 x 1200

*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/wallpaper/0001_sm.jpg
1024 x 768
1280 x 960
1600 x 1200


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Need for Speed Undercover Screenshots*



george101 said:


> *NFS Undercover - Wallpapers*
> 
> *www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsuc/wallpaper/0001_sm.jpg
> 1024 x 768
> ...


The Graphics are COOL.Especially see the water


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 24, 2008)

^ Yeah !


----------



## lywyre (Aug 24, 2008)

I just hope they have the save and replay feature, i loved it very much in NFS PU. Also the dashboard view with the steering wheel.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 24, 2008)

^No Dashboard view this time too


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 27, 2008)

> Action Driving
> 
> My favourite part of the pre-alpha build we got to play was by far the new physics engine. Most of the engine was borrowed from Pro Street, but it was overhauled and tweaked to make *each car handle differently,* but all VERY well. If you've played any recent EA sports titles, you may be familiar with the various "skill moves" you can perform with your player. Along those same lines, the car controls in NFS Undercover act the same way. Hold the e-brake and tap the left stick slightly (on XBOX 360... not sure about other versions) and your car will do a slick looking 360. Tap the stick again, and you'll flip back around for a full *360 degree turn*. Keep tapping and you can dance your car around any way you want, useful for evading cops, or just having fun. All these moves can be performed while going in reverse also. One thing to note... while performing a 180 or multiple 180's, the camera is not attached to the top of your car. It kind of "floats" around your car, letting you have a look at all angles. *Try performing that same maneuver while lightly holding the steering control, and you'll pull of a nice drift*. It all adds up for some very slick looking driving. However, the drift mode was taken out of this year's game, so you'll have to do that on your own. The big new mode this year is called "Highway Battle". It's basically what the name suggests. You and an AI opponent race down a highway during rush-hour like traffic. The traffic AI is also smarter this time around, and they will adapt and change lanes with their turn signals to avoid oncoming racers, or to obey police sirens.


*www.nfscars.net/article/view/405.aspx

no separate drift mode = EA going in right direction
doing 360 = sooo much fun
i think in nfs u, u2, mw,c, doin 360 turns was impossible.

=========================================

Need For Speed Undercover First Mission [video link]


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2008)

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2293/95c7f63909kd7.th.jpg  *img510.imageshack.us/img510/1055/b507065702eg9.th.jpg

this ones' the latest Lambo
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/6159/e13539786bsy0.th.jpg


wassup with water splash in all the pics

water effect this time?
like EA over hyped about the smoke in nfs PS

------------------------------------
PS3/X360/PC Preview - 'Need for Speed Undercover'


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Graphics, If all goes Right this game will be the best


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone post the Hardware Requirements for the PC version of NFS UC


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 15, 2008)

^Its not out yet.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 15, 2008)

looks good ... as for me ... the only new real thing is Highway challenge....


if story sucks then this would really go down...


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2008)

Look at the Trailer man!!!!....fuc*in looks like an ultimate hollywood Fast n the furious next gen.......note down the color tone VERY similar to MW.........atleast I am excited

Check out the trailar *HERE]*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

^^cool..


----------



## nvidia (Sep 16, 2008)

Sh!t! Looks awesome! Whats the release date?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2008)

18 November


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 16, 2008)

Shall I say '_marvelous_'?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 17, 2008)

> two new Undercover Microsites will go online tomorrow:
> 
> One of them is the "*Tri-City Car Lot"*, which will unveil the car list of NFS Undercover on a weekly basis with 6 cars being rolled out each week. Since there are already some cars known from screenshots and videos, you may won't be suprised when you see the new cars in the first two weeks...just be patient.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 18, 2008)

*NFS UC: 4 new Gameplay-Videos & Interview*



> IGN published an interview with Bill Harrison, the Executive Producer of Need for Speed Undercover. He talks about the improvements in the game, the cinematic style and the work with Maggie Q.
> He also reveils some new information, like for example there will be more than 55 licensed cars or a new multiplayer-mode called Cops N' Robbers!
> 
> Bill Harrison: In addition to the classic sprint and circuit race modes, Need for Speed Undercover features an all new exclusive multiplayer mode, Cops N' Robbers. This visceral team-based mode supports up to eight players and pits two teams of four players against each other. Robbers must pick up the money and take it to the drop-off point while the cops attempt to prevent the drop-off. Each game consists of two rounds giving the players the chance to play as the Cops and as the Robbers.
> ...



vidoes- *media.xbox360.ign.com/media/142/14234988/vids_1.html
Interview with Bill Harrison @ IGN

Highway Battle is kinda similar to Drag racing in MW...

you've to ddge the traffic, if you hit any car, you're totalled


----------



## hemanthjava (Sep 21, 2008)

Check out the Need for Speed UnderCover Car List ;

* 2008 Audi R8
* 2008 BMW M6
* 2006 Ford Mustang GT
* 2006 Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION X
* 2006 Porsche 911 Turbo
* 1998 Toyota Supra

*www.iwebie.com/nfs-undercover


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2008)

The screenies look awesome.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 21, 2008)

*NFS UC: No demo planned?*



> According to the onlinemagazine GamingIndians.com there won't be any demo of Need for Speed Undercover. The magazine  talked with producer John Doyle at the Games Convention Asia 2008, who supposedly said that "EA would not be releasing a demo of the game since they wanted to concentrate on the game rather than spend time on the demo".
> 
> At the moment there is no official confirmation of this statement, but as soon as we know more, you get to know here.


*www.nfsplanet.com/index2.php?lang=eng#4585

*NFS UC: Tri-City Car Lot and Tri-City Gazette	*


> The  Tri-City Car Lot just went online and presents you the first cars, which will be playable in Need for Speed Undercover! (Tri-City is the world, where the player will drive in the game.)
> 
> The first officially announced cars are the '98 Toyota Supra, '06 Ford Mustang GT, '06 Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION, '08 BMW M6, '06 Porsche 911 Turbo und '08 Audi R8!
> 
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 23, 2008)

*It's confirmed, there won't be a demo of NFS Undercover! *
*www.nfsplanet.com/en/

site updated www.needforspeed.com/undercover/home.action

Porsche carrera as cop car


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys......Techtree team says they had a live experience of the game and were not dissappointed......I read through their small review and it does seems exciting......here I share with you people as well...........read on its a nice small review....

_This author's faith in the NFS series was crushed with the absymal ProStreet. But after spending some time with the latest in the Need for Speed franchise -- Undercover, some of that lost faith has been restored. Set to release on November 18th, Undercover sets out to be an action-packed, high-speed game, which has all the elements of the previous NFS titles with a new storyline and of course, new race modes. _

*i38.tinypic.com/rky9m9.jpg

_The game is supposed to be a culmination of the six years of NFS history (Ed: has it been that long!?), but is more obviously the spiritual successor for NFS Most Wanted. This time Maggie Q (of Die Hard 4.0 fame) is going to be the face of the game; with all scenes featuring her entirely shot in Hollywood. 

The plot of this game is as such: You are a cop who needs to go undercover to infiltrate a crime syndicate and put an end to their nefarious activities. The twist in the tale is Maggie Q who plays detective Chase Lihn -- she initially recruits you into this program, and is your only contact with the outside world and with the police. We can already smell the betrayal and the back-stabbing sure to be part of the plot... _

*i35.tinypic.com/34ih2ip.jpg

_You have to do various tasks and missions for the underground crime scene including stealing a police car from the police station itself. All the usual elements from the previous NFS series make an appearance here: pursuit breaker, NOS generation, Drifting (which has been made more realistic). *There is also a so-called 'Heroic Driving Engine' -- a unique technology that generates incredible high-performance moves at 180 miles per hour, allowing for breathtaking highway battles. This leads us to a new racing mode in the game -- called Highway Battles. The way to win in this mode is to have a significant lead between you and your opponent. With live traffic and cops all along the way, the fight to the finish line is quite intense. More so, since the AI in this game has been vastly improved, with the traffic never the same, so you can't predict and plan a path to take before starting a race.*_

*i36.tinypic.com/25g70g2.jpg

_All-in-all the game looks pretty promising with improved graphics, better AI and tighter driving controls. The game is supposed to be finished in the next 4 weeks according to Jon Doyle, the Producer of Undercover and it's expected to be released on all platforms, including the iPhone and other mobile platforms. _

*SOURCE*


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome I read the review...I will surely buy a Graphic Card as I am not able to play some new games....


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 25, 2008)

will 8600gt and amdx2 4000+ do the job
i mean will it do the game at 1024x768 and settings mid-high
AND THIS GAME IS FREAKIN AWESOME

and the story is like 2fast2furious movie????? i guess


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

^^Dunno about the story but yes, you will be able to run it.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 25, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> will 8600gt and amdx2 4000+ do the job
> i mean will it do the game at 1024x768 and settings mid-high
> AND THIS GAME IS FREAKIN AWESOME
> 
> and the story is like 2fast2furious movie????? i guess



I dont think there would be any problem on 8600GT at 1024x768.... you should be good


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks guys i am feel a bit good now....!!!! LOL


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2008)

*Need for Speed Undercover will need the following PC system requirements*


> OS: Windows XP and VISTA with latest service pack installed
> CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) CPU running at 2.8GHz or higher (3.0GHz if running Windows Vista)
> RAM: 1GB RAM
> Graphics: Geforce 6500, Radeon 9500 or better DirectX compliant video card with Pixel shader 2.0 or above (AGP and PCIe only) o)
> ...


*nfsplanet.com/nfsuc_sysrequirements.php?lang=eng

*NFS UC: Exclusive Community Q&A*



> *Do you have to unlock parts of the map or is the full map available from the beginning?*
> 
> It's entirely open world from the start.
> 
> ...





*Undercover Police Chase Trailer* [link]

or d/l = *trailers.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/9796/t_nfsundcvr_policechase_h264.wmv link = 26.6MB


----------



## sam9s (Sep 26, 2008)

*Traffic will even make 911 calls in order to alert the cops of your location*..............wow that seems exciting..... I can start assuming this game has the gut to beat MW......m very much looking forward to this game now.....

Fuc*in trailer man........ is it the AUDI thats in this trailer...???? Looking cool.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Sep 26, 2008)

OS: Windows XP and VISTA with latest service pack installed
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) CPU running at 2.8GHz or higher (3.0GHz if running Windows Vista)
RAM: 1GB RAM
Graphics: Geforce 6500, Radeon 9500 or better DirectX compliant video card with Pixel shader 2.0 or above (AGP and PCIe only) ()
DirectX: DirectX Nov 2007 edition (included)
HDD: 2.0 GB free disk space or more (2gb????)
DVD-Drive: 8x
Multiplayer: To play online a network card is required for broadband connectivity 


ur kidding me right??? no way the requirements gonna be THAT low....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 26, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> OS: Windows XP and VISTA with latest service pack installed
> CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (or equivalent) CPU running at 2.8GHz or higher (3.0GHz if running Windows Vista)
> RAM: 1GB RAM
> Graphics: Geforce 6500, Radeon 9500 or better DirectX compliant video card with Pixel shader 2.0 or above (AGP and PCIe only) eek
> ...



The producers must have drunk at the time of interview.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

*NFS UC: New cars reveiled & Tri-City Gazette updated* 


> The  Tri-City Car Lot has been updated and contains three new cars, which will be playable in Need for Speed Undercover:
> '09 Audi S5
> '07 Nissan GT-R (R35)
> '08 Lexus IS-F


Source

NFS UC: Carlist
Tri-City Gazette


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 27, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> The producers must have drunk at the time of interview.



lol


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 27, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> The producers must have drunk at the time of interview.


LOL...BTW it might be 12GB and by mistake the source said 2GB


----------



## karmanya (Sep 27, 2008)

IF they are that low- i'll be floating on cloud no 9.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 28, 2008)

*NFS UC: The creation of the Porsche GT2*


> Andy Blackmore, the Senior Vehicle Concept Artist presents at the Speedhunters Blog his works on the Porsche GT2, which also has been used for the cover of Need for Speed Undercover.
> 
> Speedhunters is a website from the developers of EA Black Box, which gives an overview of the motor sports happenings around the world, with focus on Need for Speed-like events.
> 
> ...


*img81.imageshack.us/img81/858/0003xw2.th.jpg*img81.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*nfsplanet.com/index2.php?lang=eng#4595


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 28, 2008)

The game's definitely lukin promising ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 1, 2008)

*NFS UC: Police Chase Gameplay*


> GameVideos published a Gameplay-Trailer of Need for Speed Undercover, which has the same name as the one recently published on IGN, but has a different content. The video under the following link shows a police car, which the player might has stolen and he has to escape from the police forces.



Watch  [link]

Download [link] [69.1MB]


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 2, 2008)

*Need for Speed: Undercover Interview*
EA tells us why this is a summer action blockbuster in a game... [link]


*NFS UC: Highway Drag Race Video* 


> Together with the  Police Chase Trailer the videoportal GameVideos has another video of Need for Speed Undercover: a Highway Drag Race Video. The movie shows a BMW M3, driving over the highways.



You can find the video here [link]

*nfsplanet.com/en


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 4, 2008)

guys... me bak at home so ultra slow net.... plz c the video n comment.....cant wait for this game...its gonna be gr 

PS:: wats the release date ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2008)

thatt video shows just a BMW M3 vs Merc. 
the bmw (player) has to maintain certain distance to win.
he was crashing a lot onto traffic cars, bmw driven by a noob

along with your car, traffic cars also have damage.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

Great VID  
Seems there's a New mw coming.......


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

waiting eagerly gtaiv is also on its  way in nov...


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

/\
Man its only NFS Undercover thread
But no problemo....


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

well i said waiting eagerly for nfsuc but at the same time for gtaiv also same month releases


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2008)

*NFS UC: Trailer & Q&A @ Gamespot*
*Gamespot has a new exclusive trailer of Need for Speed Undercover.*



> Additionally they sat down with Steve Barcia from EA and asked him some questions. Here is a small excerpt:
> 
> *GS: NFS Undercover feels like a reaction of sorts from the previous game in the series, NFS Pro Street, with greater emphasis on story, the return of police, et cetera. That said, what gameplay aspects and/or lessons learned have carried over from ProStreet into Undercover?*
> 
> ...



You can find the trailer and the complete Q&A with Steve Barcia under the following links: 

 NFS Undercover Trailer
 Q&A with Steve Barcia @ Gamespot
[^links]

*nfsplanet.com/en


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 8, 2008)

The official www.NeedforSpeed.com website has been updated with new videos, wallpapers and images.

Need for Speed Undercover will feature a new *online-mode called Cops and Robbers.* 


> In this visceral team-based mode two teams of four players are racing against each other. Robbers must pick up the money and take it to the drop-off point while the cops attempt to prevent the drop-off. This mode will only be available for PS3, Xbox360 and PC.



To see this multiplayer-mode in action, watch this new video here [link]


*nfsplanet.com/index2.php?lang=eng#4617


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 10, 2008)

*NFS UC: Property Destruction Gameplay*


> Yesterday the annual Tokyo Game Show (TGS) started and of course new material of Need for Speed Undercover gets published. Gametrailers shows a Property Destruction Gameplay video, which shows the destruction of objects and the car.
> 
> You can find the video here:
> 
> TGS 08: Property Destruction Gameplay @ GT





*Car List Updated*


> '70 Plymouth Barracuda
> '06 Porsche 911 GT3 RS
> '06 Volkswagen R32
> '06 Mazda Speed 3
> ...



*www.nfsplanet.com/en/


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2008)

*Need for Speed Undercover TGS Impressions*


*Gamespot and IGN* got a chance to play the game at the Tokyo Game Show. 
IGN describes two game modes, the Cost to State and Driver Job while Gamespot had a bit of fun with a *McLaren F1*, *which is said to be the fastest car in the game.
*



> By the end of our mission attempt, the McLaren we drove was reduced to jalopy status by our sloppy driving and, though EA said it will be impossible to "kill" your car in Underground, certain missions will take damage more seriously than others. For example, in a variation on the delivery challenge, you'll be asked to bring a car to a client in pristine condition--and any scratches you put on that coat of paint will cost you.







> EA also showed us a Driver Job from a very late stage in the game. The object is to reach a casino across the city while avoiding the law, which is using everything at their disposal to stop you. There are SUVs, souped up cruisers, and a chopper. The level of aggression was staggering, showing that the AI is very capable of taking even experienced drivers out of the game.



*forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?t=16648

Gamespot's hands on
IGN's hands on


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 11, 2008)

^^ Is Lamborghini Gallardo Included ? Its my favourite !


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> ^^ Is Lamborghini Gallardo Included ? Its my favourite !



full carlist = *www.nfsplanet.com/nfsuc_cars.php?lang=eng


latest gallardo in nfs uc
*www.nfsplanet.com/pic.php?./img/nfsuc/cars/lamborghini_gallardo_lp560/0001.jpg


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 12, 2008)

Omfg!!!!

I Cant Wait!!!!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG ... Gallardo Is Awesome ! Thnx s18000rpm for posting ! Can't wait anymore for this installment !


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 12, 2008)

wats the release date ??


----------



## nvidia (Oct 12, 2008)

18th November.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 13, 2008)

*NFS UC: Many Previews  *
NFS UndercoverWith the TGS 2008 in Japan onlinemagazines are posting previews and hands-ons of Need for Speed Undercover! If you want to read more of NFS Undercover and what happens at the TGS, click the source

» Preview @ Gamespot
» TGS 2008 Hands-On @ Gamespot
» TGS 2008 Hands-On @ IGN
» Preview @ 1up
» TSG 2008 Gameplay Movie @ Gamespot
» TSG 2008 Gameplay Movie @ Gamespot 

Source


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2008)

latest addition - *Bugatti Veyron 16.4*

Car List

Still no ferrari


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

Hell yeah I seriously dont care for ferrari except for that Enzo lad.
Sup, Plymouth, Lambo and Porsche for fun. But it isnt complete list.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> Hell yeah I seriously dont care for ferrari except for that Enzo lad.
> Sup, Plymouth, Lambo and Porsche for fun.



you're right,  untill EA gives a *Cockpit camera view*, i dont care about ferrari.
though i'd love to drive some SUVs, like Porsche Cayenne  Turbo, X5, Range Rover, Land Rover...but not hummer

damn, hey EA, let Europe make a NFS title. 

had enough with dumb muscle cars

btw t159, try posting (type) *cockpit* in neowin forum



> But it isnt complete list.


www.needforspeed.com/undercover/tricitycarlot/home.action

EA still updating the car lot/list

==================================


Tri-City is the world, where you will race in Need for Speed Undercover. Gametrailers published a new trailer, which shows the city and its districts.

100 Miles of Open road
EA says its the *biggest NFS World ever*
NFS Undercover : Tri-City Bay Area [video link]

When will EA make a map comparable to the size of Test Drive Unlimited's 1000Miles map???
or something like GTA4's LC , Mid Night Club LA has awesome map.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

----------------------------

_*Asian Online version of Need for Speed?	*_


> EA Singapore recently published a press release regarding  Maggie Q, who promoted Need for Speed Undercover on a Media Tour in Hong Kong. Apart from the text about the event, a quite interesting fact has been reveiled in this paragraph:
> 
> Maggie will also be appearing in an upcoming online version of Need for Speed, which is currently under development in EA's Asian Studios out of Singapore. The online game is tentatively scheduled for release in 2009 in Asia.
> 
> ...



*nfsplanet.com/index2.php?lang=eng#4657


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> btw t159, try posting (type) *cockpit* in neowin forum


some kind of bait ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

try it

==========
_*NFS UC: New Video with Manuevers	*_


> A new video of Need for Speed Undercover is available, which shows the possibilities of driving and the manuevers in the game - how to make 360 turns, drifting around the corner and driving backwards. This video is quite interesting and you can see a bit from the city too:
> 
> NFS UC: Manuevers Video



================

_*NFS UC: Official Website Update*_


> The official website of Need for Speed Undercover has been updated and shows a new district/area, where you can click on floating items and watch new material like pictures and short videos:
> 
> www.NeedforSpeed.com



*nfsplanet.com/en


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 26, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH
CANT WAIT CANT WAIT CANT WAIT....
Whens the demo coming


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 26, 2008)

u can say that again!!
its gonan be gr8!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2008)

no demo


----------



## skippednote (Oct 26, 2008)

No demo as far as i know


----------



## prashu162 (Oct 27, 2008)

ya there is no demo EA has confirmed it


----------



## karmanya (Oct 30, 2008)

I hear this is releasing next month ie November?


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

who cares for demo  Test it then buy it


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

^^
ya right


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 2, 2008)

nfsuc 'exclusive adrenaline trailer'

*www.gametrailers.com/player/42250.html


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 2, 2008)

the mobile version of the game has been released !! The EA site shows a "Coming Soon" message, but if you know where to search you get it.. 

Screenshots : 
*www.eamobile.com/Web/OMStorage/XXIMAGE/scrn_mob_nfsu_01,0.jpg     *www.eamobile.com/Web/OMStorage/XXIMAGE/scrn_mob_nfsu_02,0.jpg     *www.eamobile.com/Web/OMStorage/XXIMAGE/scrn_mob_nfsu_03,0.jpg     *www.eamobile.com/Web/OMStorage/XXIMAGE/scrn_mob_nfsu_04,0.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

Look good than the previous prostreet mobile


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2008)

*NFS UC: Exclusive Hands-On Article*


> Last week we had the chance to get our hands on Need for Speed Undercover, during our visit EA Black Box in Vancouver, Canada. We played a close-to-final version of the game.


 
read the 4 page article

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/2442/0021dx1.th.jpg*img397.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif



> The career mode consists of around 200 events, but you don't have to finish all of them to complete the game. Finishing the career will take you ~12 hours, but for 100% you might need 25 hours....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

looks like just a wee bit more than Most Wanted :/

and the motivation factor like getting your BMW back and blacklist is not there too 

Anyway it will be a decent game IMO


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2008)

> In heat level 3 and 4 you're being chased by Police Muscle Cars and 5 and 6 will call the Superstate Police with Nissan GTRs. With the highest heat levels you have to deal the Federal Agents and *Porsche 911*s and SUVs.



allllll right!!!!!!



> Additionally with Undercover you have several missions, you have to complete in order to advance in the story. This is quite fun, as there are jobs like "steal this Audi TT and bring it to the docks without a scratch". You have to be fast and careful not to get noticed from the police and not getting any damage.


reminds me of nfs pu factory driver missions





> *However, there won't be any endless pursuits in Undercover, as EA limited the number of police cars chasing you to 10*. If you take one down, another one spawns, but after a certain amount of time the spawning stops makes it easier for you to evade. This doesn't mean that there will be hardly any police pursuits, this just means that they're going to be shorter than in previous titles.


nfs mw had a limit of 25 cops


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2008)

*NFS UC: Cop Chase Trailer	*
A new video of Need for Speed Undercover has been released: the Cop Chase Trailer!

In this short movie you can take a closer look on the cops in Undercover.


_link_
[22MB, watch or download]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it out for iPhone?


----------



## predatorvjisback (Nov 6, 2008)

well guyies u can have it at : www.buygamingstuff.com
NFS UNDER COVER PRE ORDER: FREE SHIPPING ACROSS INDIA 
Intrested can Drop me a PM


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *NFS UC: Exclusive Hands-On Article*
> 
> 
> read the 4 page article
> ...





nice review there ....


any update guys ... this month is release month na ??

any news ?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
yup its comin out this month....will be ready to get my hands on it


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

yup just 10 days to go now


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2008)

This will surely rock.

Any idea about system requirements guys?

Will it work on p4 2.0 GHZ, 768 MB ram & 7300GHT 512 MB @ 800*600/1024*768 @ high settings with no AA???


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2008)

*NFS UC: Customization Walkthrough	*



> If you want to get an impression of the visual tuning possibilities in NFS Undercover, you have to watch this new video at Gamestrailers: the Customization Walkthrough!
> 
> *www.gametrailers.com/player/42521.html



===============

*NFS UC: Battle Trailer* 


> There is a new video of NFS Undercover: the Battle Trailer! This video shows a race between an Audi and a Porsche in the game.
> 
> You can watch it here:
> 
> NFS UC: Battle Trailer



*nfsplanet.com/en


=============

*Customization*



> Some 'tuner' fans will be disappointed this year with the back pedaling of the visual and performance customization that Undercover uses. The Visual customization still allows full range color of your car, including changing region colors, but when it comes to putting the vinyls on, you have less options, as well as less control over how the vinyls are placed. EA's main reasoning for changing the customization style back a page, was to keep the focus on the game's career and story, more than the players garage. Performance customization has also turned back a page as well, you only have five different performance tuning sliders, which affected the engine, drive train, suspension, tires, and nitrous. The upgrading of parts has been limited to quick tuning, or picking parts, out, but not completely as in depth as what we were given in Pro Street. With the devolution of these two customization features, it may possibly turn away some gamers.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
gameplay is important than visual customization.......so they are doin a good job....


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 11, 2008)

GAMETRIALERS.COM; said:
			
		

> Go undercover at the SEMA Show and Black Box Studios to get the inside intel on Need for Speed.



*www.gametrailers.com/player/42531.html


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 15, 2008)

Another underground game,can't these guys come up with a new name or something.At least one thing will be new in the franchise.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey bro they are one of the best games of the world


----------



## R2K (Nov 15, 2008)

what r the minimum system requirements for running this game?????????????


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 15, 2008)

Saw a 6 minutes Hands On Demo video.
But is pretty much MW rebundled.
Game looks good and more realistic .Still I dont think its as good as GRID comparing only the same parameters.


Wonder when will NFS give serious competition to Codemasters. (Fuel coming  )


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 15, 2008)

2 days remaining .. Dayymn!!!!!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 16, 2008)

@pc_game_lover2004:





> hey bro they are one of the best games of the world


Well to a fanboy at least.Each game is just rehash of previous one.
I liked NFS:MW and played the demos of the two after it.The next two sucked ass.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 16, 2008)

*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/needfo...or-speed-undercover-on-the-spot-11-06-08-demo

See this.
Looks great.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 16, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @pc_game_lover2004:
> Well to a fanboy at least.Each game is just rehash of previous one.
> I liked NFS:MW and played the demos of the two after it.The next two sucked ass.



im a die hard nfs fan but sadly wat he says is true...MW roked n thats wat created most of its fan base.....after that carbon was just a SO-SO game n pro street suked ass...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2008)

Totally agree. NFS MW was the best and till now EA couldn't match this game. Prostreet was total crap.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 16, 2008)

off lately all the sequels from major title suck... or from developers... eg : farcry2 ..

anyway i am very much waiting for the game.. played NFUC on mobile... it was nice...

lets see whts there in the pc version ...

if its great .. will get it for ps3...

but review on gamespot wasnt that great regarding NFUC... lets see


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

well its a tradition now to make games with good graphics, preferably for consoles, and then add little to no story, make a shoddy replicated port to PC, some pathetic AI to counter graphics and then unfinished parts with plethora of bugs. Thats it stalker for this time.

GAMESPOT and other friggin sites just sucks. It's kinda pay per review thing. You know they ware so lenient to give some game 10/10 and for some point out retarded flaws and rate'em down.

I find it better to read reviews by users or in blogs.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2008)

It's just gfx, gfx & more gfx. Due to this the storyline, gameplay suffers.
Game dev's design a game which should kill top of the line graphic card but do not keep in mind about the game running on moderate systems.
Due to this reason, I have left gaming for good.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 16, 2008)

i njoy  the gametraielrs.com video reviews....quite accurate irrespective of whether its halo 3 or mario 
unlike sites like gamespot which i feel are influenced by the hype...


----------



## xtremegforce (Nov 16, 2008)

the storyline of this game has been the same since ages with some slight mods and that i believe is the worst part the NFS series. 
They keep improving the graphics, physics etc etc but after a while the game becomes a little boring. The only version I ddn't like was NFS ProStreet.
But I still love to love to play even the older versions of this game. No doubt this one is gonna put the streets on fire as well.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 16, 2008)

i still like drifting in underground 2 and carbon


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 17, 2008)

is it out????....did anyone get a hold of some in game screenies??? .....or some reviews


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 17, 2008)

hold on for 1 more day buddy


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2008)

awaiting....cant


----------



## kalpik (Nov 17, 2008)

PLEASE people.. Keep the discussion on - topic. Thread cleaned.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2008)

Gonna get the game by tomorrow morning.Will post screenshots


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

^Sorry.

Ontopic :-

Looks a lot like MW.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 17, 2008)

guys when is it getting released ???

man i cant wait ....

does it have climate effect like we had in MW .. it was awesome ...


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 17, 2008)

^^dude if you know the right place,then its already there ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 17, 2008)

hollllyyyy Sh^tt .. i know the RT place... thnks ....

*img122.hotlinkimage.com/img.php?id=1687562708 

in game screen shot .. looks awesome..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

^Holy sh*t that look stunning. No lack of AA I see. Perfect cut game. Heck looks even better than MW. 

I'll try & post screenies once I have my copy with me. By the looks of that screenshot, it looks sweet as hell.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 18, 2008)

*www.gameplayer.com.au/gp_documents/Need-for-Speed-Undercover-Review.aspx?Page=1 review here ( first one )

the verdict is out .... 

Ups
*Satisfying handling
Challenging cop AI…*

Downs
*…that’s identical to Most Wanted
…using the cars from ProStreet
…and it’s not Hot Pursuit 3*




*6.5*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

Well a bit sleepy so here are some screenies:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/26412_m1l1p/nfs%202008-11-18%2006-49-18-71.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/26413_kx51t/nfs%202008-11-18%2006-49-23-73.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/26414_gtfqc/nfs%202008-11-18%2006-49-28-62.jpg

This is with everything maxed out @1280x1024 with 6X AA. Will post a full initial impression later on.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 18, 2008)

yoyo just got the game...gonna play it this evening after my xam


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just played 10 min. Looks like MW with shiny cars and more detailed world. But roads don't look good. Maxed with 4xAA. Overall, graphics kinda crappy.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12513/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-38-19-51.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12514/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-38-26-18.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12515/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-38-28-38.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12516/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-40-40-43.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12517/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-40-46-09.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12518/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-40-57-42.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12519/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-42-10-99.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12520/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-42-18-53.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12521/nfs%202008-11-17%2021-46-21-41.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

I played it & uninstalled it. Reason: Bad to worse performance with the frame rates. I ain't touching it again till someone confirms otherwise. Checked up GameFAQS boards as well they too have the same issue with Quad setup & GTX280. This is completely unacceptable. I have maxed out every detail & the frame rates take a nose dive to 25Fps. It doesn't look so solid in the graphics department either. Tried reducing every detail but still couldn't get close to 45Fps. This is insane. Looks like a port job or a rather very bad optimisation.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

great ....don't tell me that EA got it wrong this time too.......I hoped this would be the game that saves their name ......especially after prostreet...


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 18, 2008)

I have lost hope in EA lately , they have now become greedy people trying to squeeze money instead of making good games.


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 18, 2008)

@ ethan: I agree.... this one has worse graphical quality than NFS:MW. I am playing at 1680x1050 with  max details on Vista at 4X AA. At similar settings Codemaster's GRID offers way better graphical quality with more than 80 FPS, while this one barely manages to get 40 FPS with occassional freezing frames.... kind of disgusting !!!! Tried to play with AA turned off and still there are performance issues...   But NFS:UC is better than that crap ProStreet in gameplay...even the background music is quite good. I was able to play the game for half an hour before it started to get boring...!!! The graphics feel really pathetic... take a look at the trees/roads... man !!!! even NFS:MW had better trees/roads in terms of graphics.....  ... I think I will stick with DIRT and GRID !!!! NFS is really losing it..... and it feels bad coz HP2/UG/MW were some of the best arcade racing experiences that I had on the PC !!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

watiting for the final reviews.....hopefully the above reviews were wrong......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for confirming. I was struggling with the same fate. I was so happy to finally try this out but all hopes tanked when I saw the poor performance graph. GriD gave 67Fps at all times for me rather than this piece of junk. Something is dead wrong with the game. I didn't expect this from EA.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

next game is grid then.......how is the game ? what type of racing?


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 18, 2008)

GRID is an awesome arcade/racing simulator hybrid game...the controls are therefore a bit more difficult for guys who never played Simulators, but once you get adjusted to it, you can't deny that its one of the best racing games ever made for PC.  Take a look:
*www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/grid?q=GRID


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

good....grid it is then......still hoping for some good news from EA.....


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2008)

This is some kind of Pre release game version thats what I have read all across net, I am not sure what does that mean......m waiting for few more days to see what it holds.....still optimistic.....

*xbox360.gamespy.com/xbox-360/need-...p1.html?RSSwhen2008-11-07_151500&RSSid=928127

Point to note....



> Unfortunately, this enhanced lighting appears to come at a pretty severe price, as Undercover's framerate suffers from significant stuttering. This issue is especially obvious (and tragic) when travelling at high speeds; just when you need the game to be its most responsive, it falters and chops out frames like crazy. *Of course, it bears noting that this is an pre-release build of the game and EA will hopefully clean things up in time for the finished product.*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 18, 2008)

How's the storyline .... will anyone comment on that please instead of the graphics ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

^^We are not commenting on grafix but on the optimisation. How are you going reach the end if your game runs at 2FPS ? 

Well, I read many comments about this choppy FPS issue. On TPB forum, GFaqs, GSpot, etc. 



rockthegod said:


> GRID is an awesome arcade/racing simulator hybrid game...the controls are therefore a bit more difficult for guys who never played Simulators, but once you get adjusted to it, you can't deny that its one of the best racing games ever made for PC.  Take a look:
> *www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/grid?q=GRID



GRID pwns NFS


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 18, 2008)

ya just played it...seriously pathetic fps....cant believe after such a long wait this is wat we get!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

reviews ??? hows it ?


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 18, 2008)

huh.. IGN already released a review for the PS3 version... and gave the game a pathetic 4.0 rating.... this is just demeaning for the once-brilliant NFs series....
*ps3.ign.com/articles/931/931109p1.html

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/6677/31590209ym5.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

I wont be getting this game anytime soon, may be later when I get free time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2008)

I had some serious expectations from this one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

Well i will get SH:Homecoming soon... then Tomb Raider... GTA4... Left 4 Dead... wait, no space for NFS .


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> huh.. IGN already released a review for the PS3 version... and gave the game a pathetic 4.0 rating.... this is just demeaning for the once-brilliant NFs series....
> *ps3.ign.com/articles/931/931109p1.html
> 
> *img89.imageshack.us/img89/6677/31590209ym5.jpg




lol could be the worst nfs game ever.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

lol am just waiting for homecoming.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2008)

And i am waiting for only GTA4.


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> And i am waiting for only GTA4.


i'll second that......
i think the PC version of GTA IV is releasing on nov 21st (in the US)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 18, 2008)

4.0 is just pathetic ..... means this sequel too means the downgradation of the NFS series !


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

4.0 !!??!?!??!
Seems to me that EA decided to show that they can be worse, much much worse. 
Now all I'm waiting for is GTA IV.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2008)

Is GTA 4 coming out on 21st?If this is the case then I must SLI my rig ASAP!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 18, 2008)

GameTrailers; said:
			
		

> Review - Will you want to bust a smuggling operation in the Tri-City Bay Area?



*www.gametrailers.com/download/42884/t_needfsu_vr_gt_h264.mov

SCORE given -- 6.7

BIG DISSAPOINTMENT.... poor maggie Q


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 18, 2008)

4 is too less a score.
Maybe a reviewer had some rift with EA.(He didnt get his due amount  )
Cuz any NFS game cant be that bad.
Even ProStreet was 6.5   ... And I saw the gameplay videos ... It isnt that bad.


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ Apparently, even the PS3 version has a lot of performance issues too...   But I really agree, Prostreet was really really a pile a cr@p !!!! I couldn't even tolerate it for more than 10 min on my PC. But I was at least able to play Undercover for like 1 hr today !!!! Than it began to get really really boring !!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

So it's not just the PC version which is FUBAR'd. I might just give it one more try before I dump it in the bin.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 18, 2008)

@amrawtanshx:





> Maybe a reviewer had some rift with EA.(He didnt get his due amount  )
> Cuz any NFS game cant be that bad.
> Even ProStreet was 6.5 ... And I saw the gameplay videos ... It isnt that bad.


There is no cure for fanboi ,EA has been attacked left right and center for their mostly crappy games.
(dead space has garnered pretty reviews so it must be an exception)


----------



## desiibond (Nov 19, 2008)

damn it. They work for 2yrs on a game and give this????

My wait shifts to Formula1 game by Codemasters. No doubt now, Codemasters is the new leader in racing genre.

IGN says:



> Part of the reason for this is the game's complete and utter misuse of its open world setting. The major reason for having an open world is to allow gamers to explore their environment, find new challenges, perhaps some hidden locations and generally hunt down people to race. That doesn't happen one bit in Undercover. You cannot even drive to an event to start it or enter your garage. To begin an event, you can either head to the overhead map, which requires a couple of seconds of loading despite its utter simplicity, or simply press down on the D-Pad. This will load up whatever your nearest event is, or in some cases, the next major event you're supposed to take part in.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @amrawtanshx:There is no cure for fanboi ,EA has been attacked left right and center for their mostly crappy games.
> (dead space has garnered pretty reviews so it must be an exception)



He is not a NFS fanboi.

@ALL :-
Lara looks hot in the new game. Gotta try that out instead of this junk. Installing Silent Hill Homecoming. Look around you folks, you got better games to pass time with .


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 19, 2008)

The BAD:
1.Trees look unrealistic,some graphical glitches in tires and here and there but thats ok.

The Good:
1.Apart from trees and some minor glitches the Graphics are AWESOME
2.Those suffering from bad framerate , read below
3. Decent music adds to the intensity of racing.
4. Its just MW Rebundled but better than ever

Fixing Framerate (HAPPENS ONLY ON dual core and quad core PCs)

1.Start the game and play for few sec
2.Alt Tab back to desktop
3.Hit Ctrl Alt Del to open Task Manager, select processes tab
4.Now right click nfs.exe and click on set affinity
5.Uncheck any 3CPU checkboxes on quadcore and 1Checkbox on dual core
6.Go back to game
7.Quit the game and Restart the PC


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2008)

^Do we have to do this each time we play the game or just once?


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 19, 2008)

OK..based on the info that Conqueror posted above.... and the review that I just watched on Gametrailers, can anybody please clarify the following points:

Note: I am playing the game on Vista, nVidia driver 178.24, Max Graphical settings and @ 1680x1050 @ 4X AA.

1) Does the game fare better on XP ??

2) The review showed that the roads and the cars have strong reflections, but what I can see is that the roads are non-reflective as well as the cars have much lesser reflection and detail than expected... is that happening with you guys ?? The screenshots posted earlier by some readers here also showed that the roads are just lifeless and graphically pathetic !!!!

3) @ The Conqueror: Could you please post some of your screenies, so that we can compare with ours.... something doesn't seem right here with the game on our PCs as the game just looks worse than even the age-old NFS:MW... I might reinstall the game and try it on XP with the trick that you posted above....and thanx a lot for posting that trick !!!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 19, 2008)

some1 plz confirm if the above trik works...

@ rock the god....the game looked crappy like that on mine too...n i ran it on xp pro sp3


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 19, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Do we have to do this each time we play the game or just once?


Just once..BTW I run on all settings to high max res but disabled AA and Shadows.It works fine



rockthegod said:


> OK..based on the info that Conqueror posted above.... and the review that I just watched on Gametrailers, can anybody please clarify the following points:
> 
> Note: I am playing the game on Vista, nVidia driver 178.24, Max Graphical settings and @ 1680x1050 @ 4X AA.
> 
> ...



*1) Does the game fare better on XP ??*
Yes
*The screenshots posted earlier by some readers here also showed that the roads are just lifeless and graphically pathetic !!!!*
Actually they might be running the game on low settings or bilinear or trilinear filter or on low res.
*3) @ The Conqueror: Could you please post some of your screenies, so that we can compare with ours.... *
I would post later in the evening.


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Actually they might be running the game on low settings or bilinear or trilinear filter or on low res.
> I would post later in the evening.



Thanks a lot for the quick reply.  The screenies posted earlier were claimed to be taken at max settings and running on very high end hardware like GTX280 !!! As I am doing the same on an SLi/C2Q rig and even at maxed out settings the graphics are pathetic and lifeless.. all I can see is the glaring overused HDR (excessive sun glares) and blandly overused excessive shader effects which are not at all pleasing to the eyes....thats Why asked that question... anyways, I guess I will be looking forward to see your screenies... thanks again.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 19, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply.  The screenies posted earlier were claimed to be taken at max settings and running on very high end hardware like GTX280 !!! As I am doing the same on an SLi/C2Q rig and even at maxed out settings the graphics are pathetic and lifeless.. all I can see is the glaring overused HDR (excessive sun glares) and blandly overused excessive shader effects which are not at all pleasing to the eyes....thats Why asked that question... anyways, I guess I will be looking forward to see your screenies... thanks again.


Actually my xfire hasnt yet recognised this game so once it does i will be able to take the screenies easily.
Although i agree that graphics are not as good as GRID but they are not bad either.If you notice closely there is water all over the roads.Maybe the corrupt graphics are due to the lagging and low framerate response times,which is why the game would not be able to add "live"environment.But I am surprised that even though i have PentiumD,2GBRAM and just ASUS 8600GT,I can see better graphics than you all


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Actually they might be running the game on low settings or bilinear or trilinear filter or on low res.


Not in my case. I posted those screenshots with every bit of detail maxed out & that includes setting filter options to Anisotropic. Even then it doesn't look as good as the console versions. The frame rates have bad jumps. The environment detail isn't that good either. Overdone HDR. Screenshots don't reflect much but I would say it's pretty much OK in the graphics unless the frame rate issues are fixed.

I downloaded the GT (Game Trailers) review for this game as well & they said even the console versions yield poor frames (PS3 more so). I'll try the trick you gave above let's hope it works. I don't expect a 90Fps or something but a normal 60-ish fps would do just fine. Can you tell me what frames are you getting & how did the setting help?


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 19, 2008)

~snipped~


----------



## kalpik (Nov 19, 2008)

^^ You have been warned for discussing illegal stuff. The next mistake, and you'll earn yourself a ban.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 19, 2008)

A small ques:
Will it run in my config:
AMD 64 X2 4400+
Jetway mobo with Nvidia geforce 7100 IGP, having 512 as graphics memory.
2 gb 667 mhz RAM.

I don't have graphic card. I currently play games like World in Conflict, Empire Earth3, fifa 09, NFS Carbon, NFS Prostreet, etc.

So, i think this game shud run, wat do u say?


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 19, 2008)

are whn did i discuss piracy ?? i was just talking of ways to increase the fps yaar.....never even hinted that the game ur using shudnt be legit.anyway....peace..


----------



## kalpik (Nov 19, 2008)

You very well know what you wrote in your post, and so do I, so please can we just accept things as they are and move on?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm playing the game on Vista Ultimate,8800 GTS 512 SLI and getting FPS in the range of 30-45 FPS.Good enough for me.The game's not as bad it has been rated.Not bad at all!


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 19, 2008)

@ kalpik...sure thing dude...frgt bout it..wont happen again


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 19, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> .The game's not as bad it has been rated.Not bad at all!


then try playing it more then a hour continuously


----------



## kalpik (Nov 19, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> @ kalpik...sure thing dude...frgt bout it..wont happen again


Good to know


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 19, 2008)

Will someone answer my ques?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2008)

^Depends. The performance of this game is very dodgy even on high end rigs. So really can't say how it will perform on low end ones. It will probably turn out to be a mess with low settings. I tried reducing every detail just to check if it yielded better frame rates but nothing much changed. Infact the game looked super pathetic with every detail reduced. Even NFS Most Wanted had better detail at lower resolution compared to this game.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

it will be a slideshow on my PC then . Better watch some movie than this.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 20, 2008)

same here......guess will stick to most wanted ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> it will be a slideshow on my PC then . Better watch some movie than this.



Even if it ran, it would have been better to watch a movie .


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok.. now I tried re-installing the game again on another machine with a C2Q9650 and  9800GTX running Windows XP SP3 !!! I am facing the same problem as on my machine.. even tried the trick of The Conjurer.... but the trick don't seem to work, the graphics are downright pathetic even at maxed out settings and the game fps slowdown issues are still prevalent... this is technically most pathetic piece of game that I ever installed/played in my life.... comparing to this even its saying something that I at least enjoyed NFS ProStreet demo last year !!!!!   Well, NFS, good bye, really can't forget the experience that I had with Most Wanted .. and Codemaster's, here's your still loyal fan !!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> this is technically most pathetic piece of game that I ever installed/played in my life.... comparing to this even its saying something that I at least enjoyed NFS ProStreet demo last year !!!!!   Well, NFS, good bye, really can't forget the experience that I had with Most Wanted .. and Codemaster's, here's your still loyal fan !!!!



EA have F-ed up the FIFA series on the PC as well this year, so this is no big surprise for me.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 20, 2008)

Check out Gamespot user ratings


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

Happy racing game.

[*goes off to install GRID]


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 21, 2008)

This game is far far better than mw....in any aspect be it graphics or story....i finished this game and was satisfied....i dont know why u guys are behind ea...!!


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 22, 2008)

^^No one is after EA... everyone is just angry because EA could have got this game right (after ProStreet suk'd), as the concepts/foundation of NFS:UC, though not at all novel by any means, were solid.. BUT the execution was practically pathetic.. and also IMO, this game is nowhere near as exciting as MW. Being an Ex NFS fan, believe me, I tried to play this game... but keeping the damn irritating technical issues aside... the gameplay is not quite good.. and by that, I ALSO mean its very very easy... I played like for 2 hrs .. and never got beaten in any !!!! I could have completed this game straight, but it felt so extremely boring after some time... that I had to play GRID online for another hour to revive myself from that boredom !!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 22, 2008)

In starting it is easy...but as the game progress it becomes hard...and about comparing it with mw....it is ahead of mw....!!


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 22, 2008)

Graphics isn't all that great (I think ProStreet was better) but the gameplay is pretty good. I'm starting to like it just as much as I liked MW, if not better. I'm pretty satisfied


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 22, 2008)

u will like it more now...!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 22, 2008)

finished the game today....looks like NFS series is dead,,,first carbon, then PS, and now Undercover; the game is better then PS but nowhr near MW......its plain, and lifeless, giving a fake feeling of the franchise

Put a free roam feature in GRID and it ll be awwwsome, i think EA shud end up NFS series now and start a new series of car racing,,


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG .... The game is really choppy !!!!  Didn't like at all ..... graphics are pathetic .. Seriously , next time onwards , i'll first wait for the proper reviews and then play the sequel !


----------



## redmanc (Nov 22, 2008)

Just played the game. Is there no decent Main Menu in it ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

^^use keyboard, mouse has no potential


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I'm playing it using my XBOX gamepad and although the graphics are pretty washed out even on my system, gameplay on the whole is all together different than the previous NFS titles. No active holographic race markers, haven't seen a safe house yet, no proper shop indicator either, Car feels kind of funny, that's arcadish funny. Race types are new but some ingeniously new, some ripped off from Midnight Club 3. Overall ain't a bad game for casual gamers like me , only the GRID and GT guys  stay away from it.


----------



## Angelofdeath (Nov 22, 2008)

The Game Rocks ... the graphics are awesome ..... better gameplay , the races and challenges are really new this time and for NFS lovers it the piece of cake .. after most wanted this one is indeed that NFS lovers deserve for. Some screenshots from my system , and the cars never looked like toys or anything funny .....  :-
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8127/mycar2wh8.th.jpg*img222.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/5327/mycar3aq5.th.jpg*img222.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

Omg !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah the graphics are superb,gameplay ain't too bad either.It's just that it gets too slow sometimes and the story is also not too immersive.
Overall the game is playable


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 23, 2008)

i am seeing a changed attitude or say reviews all over the net.... is it true its really not that bad game after all ??

off topic:

guys is the game available in chennai ... ( u guys know wht i mean  )


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 23, 2008)

i'll be waiting for a patch from EA before playing again !


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

lolwut? a patch is not coming any soon, look what was done to dead space :/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 23, 2008)

why ??

i am sure ea would have got hold of the duo/quad core problem......


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

^^instead a upgrade pack (read cheats and some texture/decals which are usually earned freely in game) will be released for some $$$.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^^EA rulez!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

The file's huge

DARN IT


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2008)

Will this game run on my Configuration?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 23, 2008)

no it wont ... 

heard it runs poorly on duo/quad cores...

so get a P4 ..... ditch ur system... EA wants us to go to past.....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 25, 2008)

*Update : *

played the game , here are my views...


*AUDIO / MUSIC* : 10/10 --- simply awesome

the music is the best part of the game... they were really great and looking forward to rip the musics from the game... they were similar to ost`s found in good films... 

*PHYSICS* : 3/10 --- Worst .... wht the hell ?? the car simply makes a acute 90 deg at corners ?? and flips / rotates in mid air for nothing ... and the worst part is ... simply by jumping from height and after the cut scene the car simply races at 100 KM/hr even when u just have dropped / jumped the car @ 10km/hr ... WORST 
and the cars have no physics wht so ever...
MW cars had some real feel to it ... but in UC the feel is lost... it was just like playing a car game on mobile phone ... 
UC is like a complete aracadish game .. ( remembers me of older NFS series... where u just driver a play toy looking car )


*GRAPHICS* : 4/10 ----- WTF is the white patch doing near the tires ?? ( they created to show the water on the wheels .. but i looked like some cheap graphics...)

and wht was the transparent gif file ( i suppose ) doing on the both the top corners of the screen when speeding ?? its not the bloom i am talking about...but a cheap looking gif file to show the car is speeding ... pathetic programming !!! HATS OFF EA !!!!

reagarding cars ,  they are  really well made...!!
Graphic suffers a lot when u finish the first zone .. and enter the second gang... from here on the frame rates drop to pathetic levels.. i dont know why... 

my OC 8600 , with 3 gig of ram on a duo core and with explorer.exe closed and all other stuff closed... the game is was still lagging in frame rates... PATHETIC !!!


*STORY/GAMEPLAY* : 7.5/10 I wouldnt say the story isnt nice .. its was ok... and as i have read from the other reviews .. they said how can they collect evidence by racing .. but i think ( i hope i did atleast ) maggie Q will at one point will display photos of loot and other crime activities including racing and havocking the street... i think its enough for a care game....  may be its not but .. but u cant excpect a  person to  go and do the dirty jobs of collecting the evidence and other stuff.. this aint san andreas.. expect something sensebile... atleast...
MW was revenge and even it was boring at some time when u simply have to play match after match.. but after playing a solid 4-5 hours yesterday .. i would say the game is pretty interesting indeed with highway battle , car stealing , getting car to a place in record time ( most adrenaline pumping race , i would say ) , and take out friends of the gang after taking down the leader , and old cop take out , cost of state, saving girl friend from enemy , etc... as of now the game is moving fast ... 


*CARS* : 8/10 : i am just limiting it to car graphics.. not regarding physics and handling stuff ...

CArs included are awesome ... with GM camerro concept car... wow .. its a wonderful list....

so far really not that bad as reviews have pointed out ... 

Will edit this part as i play further...

please comment on this small review ...


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^
from this and other reviews all I can say is that EA has set a new low  


_


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 25, 2008)

OHH i forgot about the watery road... when there is no rain in that game... well done EA... i think u were washing the street so that i can play welll ... good thinking ...

and needless to say the street the street look very empty at some times and whenever i hit the high way the gameplay or driving skill turns in to pathetic , uncontrollable or least controllable drive to show that u r in high way and its their foremost inovative thing in thier game on HOW TO TACKLE THE HIGH WAY !!! PATHETIC AGAIN....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

^lolol.... I thought you bought it for PS3 at first! But then I read that you had got it for PC lolz.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2008)

^He's better off wasting 599 bucks on the PC version then blow a boat load on the PS3 version. Apparently even the PS3 suffers from performance issues, very badly.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^lolol.... I thought you bought it for PS3 at first! But then I read that you had got it for PC lolz.



sorry for not mentioning ... i dont think its woth for getting it for ps3 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^He's better off wasting 599 bucks on the PC version then blow a boat load on the PS3 version. Apparently even the PS3 suffers from performance issues, very badly.



599 Rs * coughs * * cough * i think u typed the *cough * fiv% mistakenly


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2008)

Doesn't this game have a f***ing MAIN MENU??? It's baffling, the way they've designed the whole menu system!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 25, 2008)

BTW , Chase Linh aka Maggie Q's lukin nice in the game but no one can beat Mia aka Josie Maran till now !!


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

^^yep


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> BTW , Chase Linh aka Maggie Q's lukin nice in the game but no one can beat Mia aka Josie Maran till now !!



Oh yes!!!! 

*www.freewebs.com/moparformance05/Characters/Mia.jpg


----------



## hahahari (Nov 25, 2008)

NFS has been shedding its sheen after Most wanted!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 26, 2008)

Update : 


the game keeps comming with new type of challenges... really nice ....

this time i had to save my girl friend who is been chased by enemy gang.... another + .5 to the gameplay and story ....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks nice maybe my money won't be wasted like f*g PROSTREET

OFFTOPIC:- anybody knows where i can upload screenshots of my games and show them here?


----------



## buzzzzrr (Nov 26, 2008)

played the game for two hours. really not as bad as it is rated.rather I love its new type of challenges.  Atleast it is not like prostreet which is a total crap.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 26, 2008)

For people having issues with frame rates being very low, I just got a tip from the thread at TE.

Just turn OFF shadows completely & see the frame jump. I just turned it OFF & set everything else at max with 4X AA @1280x1024 & I got a whopping 75-80 Fps. That's like twice the earlier performance. I just turned ON V-Sync to get rid of the tearing & it's all smooth now. Try to check if it works.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 26, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Looks nice maybe my money won't be wasted like f*g PROSTREET
> 
> OFFTOPIC:- anybody knows where i can upload screenshots of my games and show them here?



i dont think so ... it isnt that bad as prostreet....

use tinypic.com to uplaod the screenshots...




buzzzzrr said:


> played the game for two hours. really not as bad as it is rated.rather I love its new type of challenges.  Atleast it is not like prostreet which is a total crap.



played for 2 days and getting interesting each hour...





Ethan_Hunt said:


> For people having issues with frame rates being very low, I just got a tip from the thread at TE.
> 
> Just turn OFF shadows completely & see the frame jump. I just turned it OFF & set everything else at max with 4X AA @1280x1024 & I got a whopping 75-80 Fps. That's like twice the earlier performance. I just turned ON V-Sync to get rid of the tearing & it's all smooth now. Try to check if it works.



shadows are the worst programmed graphics in the game...

i didnt use shadows fro mthe begining .... 

and also try to set the WORLD effect to min or less as that is the one which is eating the framerates...

i dont know how much FR i am geting but the game is smooth...

the game is really nice .. my friends here around 4-5 are playing the game and all of them liked .. just now played two three  highway battle ... ( whellman level 11 ) man .. what a adrenaline pumping race ..!!!! 

EA has really put the idea but the graphic designeers and code writer are the ones who messed up the "*should have been damn hit*" NFS title...


----------



## nvidia (Nov 27, 2008)

Completed the game in 10 hours. They game could have been a lot better.. only 2 or 3 races were hard to finish...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2008)

guys i aam stuck with that buggati veron car stealing ( 4 car staealing ) operation...

man its f^cking difficult...

anyway the game gets 7.5 from me ...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 30, 2008)

did the above triks...made shadows n world detail low n AA at 6X, gr8 boost in fps...playable now

lak of story, no fun, u just keep on switching from race to race just by pressing tab...almost mechanical....car feels funny...not responsive as most wanted was, hence difficult to control as u wud like to...but better than the early reviews.
will give it 6.5-7


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2008)

i never use AA .. they eat loads of fps...

dude just think of UG 1 , or prostreet or older nfs... u dont have a story there ... only in UG2 they brought some little story and in MW it was back with full force... 

more over this is more than enough , if u ask me regardin the story for a racinggame... 

wht else can u expect ??

but one thing i didt liek is that very soon u get goos cars.. i got elise by playing just 1/2 hour... thats rediculous... MW made us sweat to get good cars ...

more over the car pimping is very difficult... i mean it wasnt that good as we had in MW/prostreet...  the use of keyboard is pathetic in car modification page...


the cars do feel like play toys... , but sometimes.. they feel like old MW cars...

u cant simply roam in the streets... the police car  out number the normal cars... LOL...

simply take a 1/2 min ride in the free roam mode.. u will get caught with police and the cop chase begins.. even though u can loose then very easily ,.. but still makes the game look like cheap programming..

graphics .. i mean the frame rates are the most let down in this game...

some time the frame drop to 5-10 .. unplayable...


----------



## nvidia (Nov 30, 2008)

I liked the cop chases.. The AI is better and its not that easy to take out a cop car like it was in MW and Carbon..


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

^^like ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2008)

wow .. i finshed that job.. man wht a thrilling race that was..

still going on with the game.. just playing it slowly.. didnt want the game to end.. as no other game as is good for playing at the moment...


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't have fps problem. I get avg 30 @ high, 2xAA AF 1680*1050. Cops are smart and I like interstate race in traffic.. very cool.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Dec 1, 2008)

u get 30 fps n ur saying u dont have fps prob ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 1, 2008)

The game is a whole lot easier than Grid. Thank god


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

^^like as if you are 2 minutes ahead of your opponent throughout the race  Don't even need some skillz lolz. That count as minus point for me


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 1, 2008)

Playing the game and it is 60% over... i loved it... i have been a NFS fan and prostreet was really disappointing... this one paid for the wait... 

i rate it 8.5/10


----------



## buzzzzrr (Dec 1, 2008)

I'v been playing the game for the last few days...and yes its really nice game......addictive... I don't know why this game is rated so poorly. I love this game....


----------



## shantanu (Dec 1, 2008)

is it available ?? at Planet M ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

buzzzzrr said:


> I'v been playing the game for the last few days...and yes its really nice game......addictive... I don't know why this game is rated so poorly. I love this game....



Coz after playing a determined racing game like GRID, the reviewers puke on this!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm almost 46% through the game. Upgrade my Lotus Elite with some swanky upgrade packs. This car handles beautifully. Have applied the HD patch to it as well but it looked a bit dull after that, so switched back to it's default look.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 1, 2008)

This is an action street racing game unlike grid...!! And it is good in its league...!!


----------



## AlfaQ (Dec 1, 2008)

grid aint hard lol
its control physics is screwed up & codemaster were lazy to fix it.
play wit xbox controller to experience the real stuff.
the people saying grid is sim or sim liek, go play GT on ps2 lol
undercover is boring. its more like mc2 lol, bland.
EA could hav remade NFS HP2, that is recreate those tracks &add  more& add NFS PS cars & then rebadged it as HP2 evo, that would have got nfs 10/10 score.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 2, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> u get 30 fps n ur saying u dont have fps prob ??


How much do you need to play comfortably? unless your eyes run at 100fps.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2008)

The problem is the game is not consistent with 30 frames. If I turn the shadows ON then I get around 30 frames at the max & when it tanks the frames dip to as low as 17. This is the reason why it's so darn dodgy. I don't playing at 30fps provided it doesn't budge from there. When I turn the shadows OFF, the frame throttles to 75 & when it drops from then it attains 30fps. Hence 60fps atleast secures you to a safe spot.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

AlfaQ said:


> grid aint hard lol
> its control physics is screwed up & codemaster were lazy to fix it.
> play wit xbox controller to experience the real stuff.
> the people saying grid is sim or sim liek, go play GT on ps2 lol
> ...



Ya GRID's physics are poor lol
GRID's devs are lame lol
Codemaster sux lol
GT on PS2 rules lol
NFS 10/10 ROFL


----------



## AlfaQ (Dec 2, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Ya GRID's physics are poor lol
> GRID's devs are lame lol
> Codemaster sux lol
> GT on PS2 rules lol
> NFS 10/10 ROFL



you on dope or something?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

^^Yup just like you...


----------



## AlfaQ (Dec 2, 2008)

do you even know whats NFS HP2?
thats the best nfs so far, not the ricer oriented shiitty underground series. which became a hit coz of the "fast n furious" movie
_<watch the language>_ drool over nfs u & u2 lolz.
play grid with xbox controller, its a lot better.
i think ea should have put grid's AI in nfs uc lolz.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

^^Yup UC's AI sux. Hot Pursuit 2 was indeed a good game but my fav. racers always will be DiRT and GRID.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Dec 2, 2008)

Alright...Ive completed the first part where we get 'Hector' arrested. So wanna revise my review...
first of all, the story is dissapointing...it has potential like the fast & furious movie, but it seems as if EA just wanted an excuse to make a sequel.The hyped "Heroic Driving" isnt really gr8 at all...

The graphics are good but I preferred the Most Wanted style, but i think its quite clear that they are badly optimised, leading to a heavy fall on frame rates. this can be fixed by reducing the shadows n the detailing but this shouldn't be the case. You get good cars to drive early on itself in the game, making it enjoyable real soon. Most wanted fans may find the driving sensitiveness a little wierd and difficult to control at first but you get used to it as you play on.

A huge pain I found was the difficulty..ITS WAY TOO EASY, leading to "Domination" almost without even breaking a sweat in most of the races!! But the new game modes like the Highway Battles and Cop Take Out make it a fun experience....
One nice feature is a really cool trance type music in the game. Many of the tracks seem to be rightly appropriate for the kind of race you're in and makes it more enjoyable.Not to mention that the tracks themselves are great .

Regarding the free roam, its basically pointless...you just press TAB n get to the next race, requiring no need to roam the Tricity are at all. Even if you do roam the city, there are no rewards for it like in Underground 1,2 where you could find hidden shops n bonuses.

So on the whole, I give it a  7.5.

COMMENTS ACCEPTED


----------



## nvidia (Dec 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^like ?


like ??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 3, 2008)

i m not playing right now exams but just install the game there is one 1 old problem the refresh rate when set my resolution 1280*1024 its set to default 75 hz but i want set 85 hz how force.using vista ultimate 64


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Dec 3, 2008)

if u got nvidia drivers, just use the nvidia control panel->chnge resolution n chng the refresh rate...else if your frame rates are locked to the refresh rate, just turn off vsync


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> i m not playing right now exams but just install the game there is one 1 old problem the refresh rate when set my resolution 1280*1024 its set to default 75 hz but i want set 85 hz how force.using vista ultimate 64


I have the same refresh rate at that resolution. Better leave it at that. Check under your monitor's model for supported refresh rate at that resolution. If it doesn't support that then better not fiddle with it. Also why do you need 85hz anyway?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 3, 2008)

How do u all check the fps..


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

^^fraps


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^^ ????????????????????????????


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

FRAPS dude. It's an application which can monitor your frames in the game. Also allows you to take screenshots & capture videos. Google will help you out more.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have the same refresh rate at that resolution. Better leave it at that. Check under your monitor's model for supported refresh rate at that resolution. If it doesn't support that then better not fiddle with it. Also why do you need 85hz anyway?



my monitor support Max Resolution: 1920x1440 @ 64Hz.i needed bcoz ny default resolution is 1280*1024 85hz when i playing then hz goes down gaming screen shrink due to hz. i fix it again


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2008)

Wait. You just lost me completely out there pal. Do you mean your monitor is currently at 85Hz & the games you play only allows you 75Hz?


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey,
What's the use of speedbreaker in nfs undercover. The key is "b", by default. It just goes in slowmotion, but what's it for?


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ well it helps me to make sharp turns perfectly... try it and you will understand


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2008)

The reason behind inserting that feature is to slow down time so as to make a correct judgement with your sharp/sudden turning. It also buys you time to survive a cop car barricade & avoid ramming your car into their. I have rarely found this feature that helpful. It slows down the pace of the game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Ya, right. But the game is easy. This feature i use rarely


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 4, 2008)

ok, now understood, thanx.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 4, 2008)

The speedbreaker is of no use in regular races in Undercover.. All cars are extremely responsive and you can make the toughest turns easily...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2008)

The speedbreaker is also useful, when you have to break some roadblocks. Just hit the speedbreaker, at the time of contact with the cop vehicle, the impact will be more. If you hit without the speedbreaker, the impact is comparitively lower.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 5, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Wait. You just lost me completely out there pal. Do you mean your monitor is currently at 85Hz & the games you play only allows you 75Hz?



i have  set 85hz nd wants the game can play on 85hz.its happen with CRT monitor


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> i have  set 85hz nd wants the game can play on 85hz.its happen with CRT monitor


If the game doesn't allow you to do 85Hz then set your monitor to 75Hz & let the game take over 75Hz as well. AFAIK that would be an ideal refresh rate for a 19 inch CRT at that resolution.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 6, 2008)

today i check the running on 60hz then i set to 85hz permanently.If i set to 75hz then monitor flickering on 85hz its works gr8.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 8, 2008)

hi guys.... i really liked this game but now need your help... 

in my career state in the game i have been assigned 4 hot jobs together and need to steel the cars and reach a certain place. but when ever i attempt this races the car damages and am unable to loose the enemy cars... i try to use the same techniques which i used for the cops but it dont work on them... 

can someone tell me how to complete this... i am really desperate to proceed in the game.

PLS someone help or no one has completed this yet


----------



## User Name (Dec 8, 2008)

what the hell is this game. running too slow on my pc.
set all setting to lowest still slow?

Even crysis warhead running better than this.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 9, 2008)

Will it run on C2D T5450,2GB RAM,Inspiron 1420


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 10, 2008)

hey can we play over lan or hamachi


----------



## User Name (Dec 10, 2008)

> *			 			 			*forums.electronicarts.co.uk/need-s...need-speed-undercover-patch-announcement.htmlNFS Undercover patch Announcement:*
> We wanted to let everyone know that the game team is currently hard at work developing a patch for Undercover for PS3, 360 and PC. We've spent a lot of time reviewing all the feedback from the community. Thank you! At this point we don't have a confirmed release date or fix list but we thought it was important to let everyone know that a patch is in progress. As soon as we've got more news we'll let everyone know.


Link

I hope this will fix the issue.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2008)

I started playing this game last weekend and I sincerely feel that it's 1000^1000 times better than Prostreet. But I still think it's way behind NFS:MW in gameplay.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys...i made a new sig for me of UC...it is offtopic but still

Check this out:-
*i528.photobucket.com/albums/dd324/krazzywarrior/Avatar%20Signature%20Logo/KrazzyWarrior--NFS_UC_Sig.gif


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ To be frank, it looks really really bad.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2008)

Got bored after completing 50% of the game. Uninstalled it for the time being & may be will come back to it later.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats a Kewl siggy there Krazzy Warrior..

I meant siggy pic..


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2008)

Change the colour of the text, rest the siggy is good. 

Hint : Make it dusty orange or brownish.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Dec 16, 2008)

whn does this game end ?? im on wingman level 15 and about to reach 16...got G-mac arrested just now....lot of game still left ?


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 16, 2008)

there is still more to come dude.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Dec 17, 2008)

just finished it...they tried to put a "twist" in the plot but i found it SOOOOOOOOO LAME!!!!!

my GAWD!!!! a 5yr old cud predict that ****...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Installed it.
Watched the cheesy opening sequence.
Played 1 race.
Didn't feel like playing it ever again.
Uninstalled it without a second thought.
No regrets.


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 17, 2008)

Got the game. Got to play the game for an hour or two last week, i would prefer it to call the game as Need For Speed Freeze rather than Need For Speed Undercover. 

The game freezes so often while playing, It slowly brings the game data into the screen, and then continues as normal. I have set all High, with no AA. Is this a issue with the game, or my System. I feel my System is good enough to play with no AA.

This is what i feel about the Game:

I enjoyed playing Highway Battle rather than other races.
I find sunlight on the screen in most of the time, this irritates as you cant see anything properly.
Are there any safehouses, or garages as in NFSMW.
Compared to Undercover, ProStreet is far better as i feel, i enjoyed the race Day style in ProStreet.


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 17, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Got the game. Got to play the game for an hour or two last week, i would prefer it to call the game as Need For Speed Freeze rather than Need For Speed Undercover.
> 
> The game freezes so often while playing, It slowly brings the game data into the screen, and then continues as normal. I have set all High, with no AA. Is this a issue with the game, or my System. I feel my System is good enough to play with no AA.
> 
> ...


You need a better Graphic card dude! Its nice game and at least far better than Pro street


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 18, 2008)

pro street sucks man really the handling oh my god


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 18, 2008)

OK guys, i said what i did feel about the game, lets not fight about it.

But i want to know why does the screen freeze, for a few seconds when playing Undercover. Is it due to the Graphics card i have. I have played Crysis completely without any issues, but without any AA. Same here too. Also COD World at War is also running fine in my system without any issues.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2008)

7600 GS is a somewhat obsolete card in these days. GS cards meant for a home theatre PC with the aim of watching movies and some mild gaming but not for hardcore crazy gaming. Your card is wearing our now. Your PC config is excellent,it's just that you need a good GPU. Lack of proper graphics acceleration is causing these issues.  
I hope it helps.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 20, 2008)

Look what I've found

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/28109_ebjul/nfs%202008-12-19%2021-28-59-02.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2008)

^^poor graphics !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2008)

I'M a PC.hahahahaha.

/thats the reason why I am getting flatout-ultimate carnage.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^poor graphics !


I'm guessing it's another way of saying "This game (graphics) sucks"! And it seriously does 

No wait you missed the point.. lol


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2008)

lol...it changed 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/th_nfs2008-12-1921-28-59-02.jpg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2008)

omg nerds,just die.:<


----------



## shyamno (Jan 8, 2009)

can anyone tell me how to play the in-game movies ??


----------



## sam9s (Feb 8, 2009)

Guys can anybody tell me where does the story heads, for the past 3,4 days I am playing undercover like crazy and all I am doing is to win easy races by pressing TAB TAB n TAB and I feel I am heading nowhere as far as the story goes, is it all the game does keep pressing tab and keep winning un challanging un interesting races........


----------



## amrawtanshx (Feb 8, 2009)

^^
After few bunch of races u will be seeing cutscenes and which will further ur game progress.And u will get JOBS too .There werent that many races I did  .. I did few and jumped to Jobs.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ and then what happens, I have done like 4,5 jobs as well, when does the actual challenging stuff starts like battling with the big ones.... I am getting bored from the same level stuff.......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Feb 9, 2009)

^^
I only did few races to get JOBS quicker (I hardly did any circuit race .. I did short ones )and kept unlocking JOBS.
The game was pretty small for me .Finished in some 10 - 11 hrs.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 10, 2009)

What a small easy game
Career 100% game 100% in 19 hrs took only 5 days.only few events was there that found challenging.i failed at 5 races only in fist time.But in MW all were challenging.Specially cops.in uc cops do nothing even the federel units.I was never busted in UC
most wanted took 3months to get 100%


----------



## sam9s (Feb 10, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> I only did few races to get JOBS quicker (I hardly did any circuit race .. I did short ones )and kept unlocking JOBS.
> The game was pretty small for me .Finished in some 10 - 11 hrs.



Man seems like this would go no where, I miss MW, EA should have come up with MW2 instead of crap carbon, pro street and undercover.... MW2 even  with with the same story line but new 20 list still would have been popular.....


----------

